# A few more pics



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

A couple more projects finished.









































































Ther are a couple more in the works. We installed the porch on the beach while they guy was fishing. Thank you all for the support and feedback.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Great work, looks awesome.


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Excellant work guys!!!!

Git'r done!!!


----------



## Hammer (Mar 31, 2007)

Thats my rig at the top of this page. Shooter and Eric are aewsome. They came and installed this bad boy on the beach while I fished. :fishing: I am getting them to make me a rig for the front as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You guys are my heros. The rack you made me is the shiznit. 

Man, that boy of mine is a ham.  

Must get it from his momma.


----------

